# Hot smoked salmon



## ahakohda (Mar 11, 2022)

Here is todays hot smoked salmon side. My smoker is not big enough to fit it whole so i had to cut it.
Marinated for 72 hours in simple soy based marinade. To cover whole side I made it x3. 
2 cups water
1/2 cup teriyaki OR soy sauce
0.25 Lbs brown sugar
2 Tsp garlic powder

 Smoked at 160F for almost 4 hours using alder pellets.
That belly strip is gone now


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2022)

Man that's some of the best looking salmon I've ever seen. Heck of a nice job bud


----------



## MeaterMaid (Mar 11, 2022)

ahakohda said:


> Here is todays hot smoked salmon side. My smoker is not big enough to fit it whole so i had to cut it.
> Marinated for 72 hours in simple soy based marinade. To cover whole side I made it x3.
> 2 cups water
> 1/2 cup teriyaki OR soy sauce
> ...



Is that accurate - ¼ lbs of brown sugar?
This looks fantastic and I just bought some salmon, so want to try this!


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 11, 2022)

I really like the idea of cutting the cubes, I bet that's great for self-serving at a party.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 11, 2022)

Comes of the skin very easy and in bite size


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 11, 2022)

MeaterMaid said:


> Is that accurate - ¼ lbs of brown sugar?
> This looks fantastic and I just bought some salmon, so want to try this!


Yes its 1/4 lb. To my taste its the best ratio to offset soy sauce.

ETA. If at all possible start smoking at lower Temp. Like 135 for two hours. 145 for another two. And finish it off at 160-175. 
Salmon gonna take more smoke and won’t leak the fat.
My smoker lowest setting is 180 but in reality its 165 at best.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 11, 2022)

Fine looking salmon you have there. Nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks very nice and love the Soya based Marinate 

David


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 11, 2022)

Fantastic looking salmon! Absolutely beautiful color.... Looks very moist as well.... Big like!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Mar 11, 2022)

ahakohda said:


> My smoker lowest setting is 180 but in reality its 165 at best.


Yep, my pellet grill lowest setting is 160 but at the center on the grate is close to 150.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh Yeah!!!
Best I've seen in a long time!!
Beautiful!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 11, 2022)

I took that tail part and crumbled it into whipped cream cheese. Few minutes in a mixer and smoked salmon cream cheese is ready.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 11, 2022)

Beautiful fish. Nice work.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 11, 2022)

That is a beautiful salmon! Wow! The cream cheese Is next level too! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## forktender (Mar 12, 2022)

That Salmon looks awesome, I love smoked fish/Salmon spread, I add capers, diced red onion or scallions and diced jalapeno peppers and a splash of   Worcestershire sauce, and fresh cracked black pepper, coarse.  If you haven't tried it, I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 12, 2022)

Some of the nicest looking hot Salmon I've seen.


----------



## ronf (Mar 12, 2022)

That looks great. Nice job.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks Awesome!  I got to get this one done soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2022)

WOW!
That is beautiful!
The color is awesome!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Mar 12, 2022)

This looks so good I’m going out to buy some salmon today.  I’m making this!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks very yummy indeed.  What species of Salmon is that?  Coho?  Very light color meat.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes its my last coho from alaskan shipment. I am contemplating of getting whole king salmon. Price is biting at the time. Waiting for sale.


----------



## bhambrewer (Mar 12, 2022)

great, now I need to buy salmon sides. Thanks a BUNCH


----------



## forktender (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm going to make it a point to send all the regulars, that don't live near the ocean, fresh caught King Salmon this season, so they can sea* why I dislike farm raised fish as much as I do.

I'll stàrt with my forum buddies then continue with anyone that wants to pay shipping costs only.

I give away 50X more fresh fish than I can ever use, fishing as often as I do.

I'll wait until the local fish get on the Krill, so they are nice and red and fatty 

(There's nothing like Krill fed Salmon.)

Seeing all this bathtub Salmon hurts me.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2022)

forktender said:


> I'm going to make it a point to send all the regulars, that don't live near the ocean, fresh caught King Salmon this season, so they can sea* why I dislike farm raised fish as much as I do.
> 
> I'll stàrt with my forum buddies then continue with anyone that wants to pay shipping costs only.
> 
> ...


You are most fortunate to have access to fresh caught wild salmon.  I am emerald green with envy (yesterday was St. Patrick's Day.) I unfortunately can only get what is available at Sam's club. 

Lucky Man,

John


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 13, 2022)

I am for years now shopping at one alaska based website that offers all kind of wild salmon. They are often got deals with free overnight fedex shipping. If anyone interested pm me. I am not sure if posting links here is allowed.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 13, 2022)

Move to near the pacific ocean, like the wife and I, and you will have access to a ton of King Salmon.   The both of us fish for Salmon probably a dozen times a season, and both of our stand up freezers show it.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 13, 2022)

very nice!  Love smoked salmon.  We call it "no leftover salmon"


----------



## forktender (Mar 13, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> You are most fortunate to have access to fresh caught wild salmon.  I am emerald green with envy (yesterday was St. Patrick's Day.) I unfortunately can only get what is available at Sam's club.
> 
> Lucky Man,
> 
> John


St. Paddy's it next week, John.
I ready your post and had to make sure I didn't forget to call Pop's up to wish him a happy Paddy's day, he would have been disappointed in me.


----------

